# my new pansat 3500s freeze up



## mish411 (Jan 10, 2006)

I just purchased pansat 3500s and I’m receiving only 148 signal, after surfing seven or ten channels the receiver hang over and freeze up for about few seconds and then the receiver turn off and on then it come back to the same channel, but I lost the time and i have to reset the time again, also I programmed the satellite remote control with my TV code and every time I turn the volume up or down the channel on the receiver change so then I have to control the receiver audio instead of the TV audio. Is that normal or do you think I need to do? 

:nono2: Please help.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

The clock (as in AM/PM) for the Pansat is notoriously flaky, although I'd heard it had improved for the 3500. At any rate, the solution is to find the time of day elsewhere.

Sounds like your TV audio remote signal may be similar to the Pansat's channel change? Try changing your TV's audio with the TV's remote control and see whether that makes the Pansat change channels. If so, there's not much you can do to directly solve the problem. If not, you might try different TV codes in your satellite remote control -- often several codes from the same brand will work for one set.

Finally, if the Pansat keeps freezing up, you should swap it for a new one with the folks you just bought it from.


----------



## mish411 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thank you for your time, yes even when I use the TV remote to increase the volume, the receiver change channels, you are right not much to do.

I will contact the dealer. 

Thanks again.


----------

